# Is it possible to get a clean photo with a cheaper camera



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

I have one of these point and shoot digitals that you usually see at bars more than anything else. It's a canon something or other, and it's probably not much better than one of those sony powershots. It's 5 megapixels, which I know doesn't really help in terms of description. Anyway, I'm just trying to get a decent full tank shot. Any suggestions?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 5600. It is a point and shoot, but you can understand it is an aquarium in the photo.

I believe that you can get decent picture with a point and shot camera if you use a tripod and set the exposure time to -1 or -1.7 you would get good pics, though i would recomend this setiing in on a 2+WPG light.

Another trick is to put the camera on a tripod and use the timer in order to minimize blur.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Darken the room so the tank is the brightest thing, tripod or stable surface to set the camera and take at least half a dozen shots to select the best one from.

If your camera averages the light and dark areas to set the exposure value you may want to darken the photo by .5 or 1 step so the stuff in the tank isn't overexposed as the camera tries to get the darkness around the tank to register as anything but black.

If you have white balance presets play around with it to see what gives you the best representation of the actual colors in the tank.


Find out what the strengths of your camera are and try to take advantage of that. If you don't know what your camera's settings are dig out the owners manual or find it online. A bit of practice, and trying things out will help you find what works and what doesn't.


----------

